
DjangoCon US 2016 Videos - ryannevius
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0yY6a79pPY9J0ShIHRf6yw
======
MollyR
I didn't go this year. Were only 17 lectures recorded ?

~~~
MollyR
It looks like all the videos have been uploaded 30ish. I really wish there
were more technical videos, most of the nontechnical videos I've heard before.

The real value of djangocon to me was getting technical advice for hard
problems at work, usually ones I never even saw coming.

I can't say I like the direction this djangocon took.

